# Crate Training



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Crate training provides a safe and secure environment for your dog when you cannot be watching him. Puppies will house-train easier since they will normally be reluctant to soil their living space (ie; the crate) providing they are allowed to do their potty often enough.

A crate trained dog will often be found in his crate with the door wide open since the crate can function as a dog's den, or similar to our bedrooms; a place of safety, comfort and peace. When travelling a crate provides a piece of home and a secure spot in your car.

Over 12 hours is too long for a puppy to be crated without relief - is there someone who can stop by and let the pup out every few hours and perhaps spend some time playing? Alternatively, can you arrange for an outdoor kennel area where ther pup can at least relieve himself as needed? 

Good luck


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

ThePhenom said:


> What is exactly is the point of Crate Training?
> I don't get exactly what you do. Can someone please explain?:doh:
> I'll be waking up around 5 AM every morning to go to school. So that's sometime that my puppy would be out of the crate and be outside to do his business. I'd leave the house by 6AM and not get home until about 6:30PM because I soon as I get out of school I go to work. Is that too much time that my pup would be in the crate?


Yes, it is too much time. Puppies can only hold their bladders for about 3 hours. I would look into hiring someone to (or having a friend) come in 3x a day to let the puppy out if you're going to be gone 12 hours.

Have you thought about adopting an older dog maybe? They are able to hold their bladders much longer and it may be a better fit for your busy schedule.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

This seems like a pretty good source on Crate Training. I hope others agree. You don't want to leave a puppy for so many hours per day unattended or in a crate. 

http://www.training-dogs.com/crate-training.html


----------



## ThePhenom (Jul 27, 2009)

Sunrise said:


> Crate training provides a safe and secure environment for your dog when you cannot be watching him. Puppies will house-train easier since they will normally be reluctant to soil their living space (ie; the crate) providing they are allowed to do their potty often enough.
> 
> A crate trained dog will often be found in his crate with the door wide open since the crate can function as a dog's den, or similar to our bedrooms; a place of safety, comfort and peace. When travelling a crate provides a piece of home and a secure spot in your car.
> 
> ...



Yeah actually I think my cousin can. I'll tell her to bring her two dogs so my pup can have someone to play with =D. I'm so excited to get my puppy!!





nixietink said:


> Have you thought about adopting an older dog maybe? They are able to hold their bladders much longer and it may be a better fit for your busy schedule.



And actually I have. I'm going to SEAACA tomorrow. I'd prefer to get a pup though.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Crate training is absolutely the way to go when training a young pup. Many people worry about "caging" their babies but the pups actually feel much safer in their dens than they would if they were left to defend a whole room or house. Like the others have said 12hrs is too long for a young pup. Even at one year it would be best if you could have someone let them out for a bit. Good luck to you in your search for a dog.


----------



## GR_Princess (May 12, 2009)

Here's a really funny Video on Crate Training.

How To Crate Train a Dog


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

GR_Princess said:


> Here's a really funny Video on Crate Training.
> 
> How To Crate Train a Dog


OMG! That was the BEST video. I was laughing so much. It's also so informative. Loved it!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

ThePhenom said:


> And actually I have. I'm going to SEAACA tomorrow. I'd prefer to get a pup though.


Obviously you're going to do what you're doing to do, but as a recent college graduate with an 8 month old pup, I cannot BEGIN to tell you how much work a puppy is. I am so glad I had the time to work with her when she was really young. I don't think I could have done it were I still in school; it would have been tremendously hard.

I know puppies can be so, so tempting, but bear in mind the work involved with a puppy. If your schedule means you're going to be gone for 12 hours every day, who is going to potty train the puppy, crate train him, take him to obedience classes, exercise him?

An older dog might suit your lifestyle better. BUT - there are a lot of people more ambitious and driven than I am, who would have no problems dealing with a busy school schedule and a demanding pup. I'm sort of lazy, so that would have driven me over the edge. : Good luck with your decision!


----------



## Ladyinblack (Jul 20, 2009)

Please do not get a Golden Retriever until you have read everything you can about the breed... At first a puppy might not like a crate all that much but eventually it will be his room and he will feel safe there because he wont be roaming around the house getting into trouble biting and chewing everything. A golden retriever is a family dog and belongs in the house not in the backyard while you are out at school for over 12 hours. It will cause a lot of problems in the dog. I know my puppies' breeder will not sell you a puppy if she knows you will leave him outside the whole day or in a crate for over 12 hours... I don't think any reputable breeders will...


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

You can't possibly get a puppy and then leave it for 12 hours every week day...if someone else is willing to look after it for you during this time then they have to be absoultely dedicated and put in a lot of hard work...which is asking a lot of someone. As it stands you need someone to fill in 60 hours a week when you are not there...they will need to see the puppy at least every few hours as puppies need constant care and interaction. To leave it alone for long periods is quite cruel in my eyes so you really, really need a dedicated friend/family member to raise this puppy with you.


----------



## Ladyinblack (Jul 20, 2009)

I read in another thread that once you got your dog you will not allow him inside the house unless you are there and seeing that you are going to be gone for over 12 hours... he will end up outside the whole day! And in this thread it seems that you have questions about maybe leaving him in the crate instead of outside... Neither one is a good option for a Golden!!! 

http://www.grca-nrc.org/GAP-TOP10.htm

Thinking about a Golden Retriever as a pet? *Top 10 Reason NOT to get a Golden Retriever*









· *YOU ARE LOOKING FOR AN “OUTSIDE ONLY” DOG*. Part of what makes Goldens “Golden” is their affectionate, people loving nature. This trait makes them VERY unhappy when they don’t have a high amount of interaction with you. A Golden confined to the backyard can become destructive and LOUD! Imagine if you left your children alone most of the time until they reached adolescence. The wild child you are picturing is similar to what will happen to a Golden left alone that much. If you aren’t planning on your dog becoming one of the family – a Golden is not the breed for you!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Ladyinblack said:


> I read in another thread that once you got your dog you will not allow him inside the house unless you are there and seeing that you are going to be gone for over 12 hours... he will end up outside the whole day! And in this thread it seems that you have questions about maybe leaving him in the crate instead of outside... Neither one is a good option for a Golden!!!


I need to say that leaving a dog (or dogs) outside in a well-fenced dog yard while working is perhaps not the ideal option, it is an option. 

I am gone from my house about 11 hours a day and my goldens are very happy and well trained. The difference is that if your dogs need to be kept outside for extended periods, they need to be a priority during the time you are available. I would argue that my dogs might very well have more quality time with me than most dogs with stay at home guardians; since they are a priority for me.


----------

